# Street Outlaws ~ Farm Truck



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*One of my crazy ideas in my head ~ I love Slot Cars & 1.1 Scale Sleepers like Farm Truck
on Street Outlaws so why not combine the two. A MEV Original 72 Chevy Pickup kit body
on an original aurora tuff ones chassis. ~ Was thinking the topper would be scratch built 
or Matchbox had a 73' Red Ford Truck with a White topper if I can find one of them that would be cool. ~ Going to leave off the pizza sign. ~ They lost that in first season anyways. lol*


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I too watch that show. That's a great idea.
Watching it gets me inspired to build something too.
Especially Murder Nova.


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

great idea . I have seen the farm truck on U tube taking off wheelstanding.
that's a mean ol truck.
I want it in a ho slot car too !!
slotto I know you can make the camper cap !!
randy hilltop made a nice resin copy of the hotwheels 70 pickup like it.
but with a cowl hood scoop and no camper.
it fits a 4gear chassis.
you can get the MEV 72 pickup body as a kit for $15.
or you may be able to find a mini lindy body on ebay
but you will need to cut the bottom of the bed out on the mini lindy .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I have mini lindy kits with campers


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

alpink said:


> I have mini lindy kits with campers


Wow that's a flash back...I built tons of them when I was a kid...


----------



## Jrides Customs (Feb 26, 2016)

I build and sell the murder nova, the crow , daddy daves nova , and the dung beetle. If you are face book look up slot car stuff


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Jrides Customs said:


> I build and sell the murder nova, the crow , daddy daves nova , and the dung beetle. If you are face book look up slot car stuff


Hi :thumbsup:
could you PM me a link please?? (I'm Tech.-Impaired :freak

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:

BUMP!! BUMP!! :wave:


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*J rides*

I would like to see the street outlaws bosies that you make.


----------

